# Intel 2200 or 2915 card and WPA_SUPPLICANT with LEAP(solved)

## linuxbum

Uberlord:

I have this connection working with WPA-PSK and TKIP with dynamic keys.

But when I try and make this work with LEAP and no broadcasted SSID I never have success connecting:

Here is the /etc/conf.d/net file:

```

 cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nonis"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth1="nonis"

modules_eth1=("wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext" tried ipw also 

```

Here is the wpa_supplicant,conf file:

```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

#update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

# make the opensc engine available

#opensc_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_opensc.so

# make the pkcs11 engine available

#pkcs11_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_pkcs11.so

# configure the path to the pkcs11 module required by the pkcs11 engine

#pkcs11_module_path=/usr/lib/pkcs11/opensc-pkcs11.so

#driver_param="field=value"

#dot11RSNAConfigPMKLifetime=43200

#dot11RSNAConfigPMKReauthThreshold=70

#dot11RSNAConfigSATimeout=60

# LEAP with dynamic WEP keys

network={

        ssid="COMPANY SSID"

        #bssid=00:14:1B:5C:87:20

        bssid=00:09:b7:c4:43:a5

        mode=0

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        auth_alg=LEAP

        #eapol_flags=3

        eap=LEAP

        identity="*****"

        password="XXXXXXXX"

        #priority=0

}

network={

        ssid="WPA-PSK SSID"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        auth_alg=OPEN

        psk="XXXXXXXX"

        ##pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        #group=CCMP TKIP

        #eap=TLS

        #identity="user@example.com"

        #ca_cert="/etc/cert/ca.pem"

        #client_cert="/etc/cert/user.pem"

        #private_key="/etc/cert/user.prv"

        #private_key_passwd="password"

        #priority=1

}

```

And here is the out put from wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -dd -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -dd -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'default' ctrl_interface 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

Line: 21 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     The correct SSID is dispalyed here       

BSSID - hexdump(len=6): 00 09 b7 c4 43 a5

mode=0 (0x0)

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x8

auth_alg: 0x4

eap methods - hexdump(len=2): 11 00

identity - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

    the correct id is displayed here       

password - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0x0

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0x0 enc 0x3

Own MAC address: 00:12:f0:e0:3c:a4

wpa_driver_hostap_set_wpa: enabled=1

wpa_driver_hostap_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_hostap_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_hostap_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_hostap_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_hostap_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_hostap_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface eth1

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'XXXXXXX'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x4

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x4

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

```

The PRISM errors I cannot understand why I see them don't have PRISM card it's true INTEL 2915 and tried true INTEL 2200.

IKernel version

```

 uname -a

Linux cruz18 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jan 30 20:10:12 MST 2006 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

The ipw2200 modules and IEE80211 modules are loaded via /etc/modules.autoload.d

```

lsmod SNIP

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     5024  0 

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     7744  0 

ipw2200               143616  0 

ieee80211              35176  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         3172  3 ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211

```

IPW version

```

 for package 'ipw2200' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.8-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.4 (2.4)

[equery l ieee80211

[ Searching for package 'ieee80211' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.6 (0)

```

I have even tried the wpa_cli trying to see if I missed anything but nothing pops up. 

The cards work with XP but thats not acceptable  :Smile: 

Any help would be appreciated. I have read many many post.

Bryan

UPDATE #1 Uberlord

Well talking with another Gentoo'r he suggested that I add the -Dwext to the command line and it stopped the PRSIM error.

Does the command line then not read the /etc/conf.d/net file?

Thanks again Gentoo world..

UPDATE#2 Here is the WAP log entry for station trying to authentacate.

```

Station 0012f0e03ca4 Failed Authentication, status "Unsupported Authentication Algorithm"

```

So it making it to the WAP just not passing authentication  :Sad: 

Password and ID work under windows and with Cisco 353 PCMCIA card. 

Anybody know how to tell wpa_supplicant.conf which domain to login to?

The Intel windows software ask for ID, Domain, password.Last edited by linuxbum on Thu Mar 16, 2006 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thomasa88

This works for me:

ipw2200-1.0.10

ipw2200-firmware-2.4

ieee80211-1.1.9

wpa_supplicant-0.5.1

```

update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

#ap_scan=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="network"

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        auth_alg=LEAP

        identity="NAME"

        password="PASS"

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        scan_ssid=1

}

```

I never needed the domain but I suppose it depends on the AP

----------

## linuxbum

After todays  updates to latest wireless tools all works just fine no changes to files.

Also found that the WAP's needed and IOS upgrade to support 2915 cards.

So between the new wireless tools.

```
equery l wireless-tools

[ Searching for package 'wireless-tools' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre14 (0)

```

And new WAP IOS versions we have not gotten 2200 and LEAP and 2915 and LEAP working.

Thanks for all who ask and help here on the forums...

Bryan

----------

